# Long 2510 dtc intake heater help



## Blake C (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey all I’m new here I’m needing some advice on a long 2510 dtc intake heater that’s not working just looking for a quick fix I’ve tested and I’m not getting power to the heater from the switch just replaced the switch still no power checked all fuses all are good would I run into problems if I just ran a new power wire to pressure toggle switch and then to the heater? Thanks in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure someone familiar with your issue will be along any time now.


----------



## Harvey. Ca (Feb 25, 2021)

Blake C said:


> Hey all I’m new here I’m needing some advice on a long 2510 dtc intake heater that’s not working just looking for a quick fix I’ve tested and I’m not getting power to the heater from the switch just replaced the switch still no power checked all fuses all are good would I run into problems if I just ran a new power wire to pressure toggle switch and then to the heater? Thanks in advance


Did you try cleaning contacts on fuse...like points sometime they build up crud...try a jump wire at fuse to test...but I see no issue with a heavy duty pressure switch fix installatio...my 5 cent.


----------

